# Me again



## 23540 (Oct 29, 2005)

sorry to post again, but I forgot to mention where the pain in my chest is. I have an occasional pain to the right of my sternum, just under my right rib. Also I have pain higher up, again on the right side behind my breast bone, its not a sharp pain, more of a dull ache. Sometimes its more of a pressure feeling and it is never there when I wake up, nor when I am exercising or running about after the dog or my young daughter. Surely it cant be my heart as I ran about on the beach for hours the other day and didnt have any pain at all. Also, I dont have it everyday, but I did notice after eating a hadful of fries the other night it seemed to trigger it off. Sometimes if i try and belch the pain will disappear and thats a relief. So sorry for going on again but I find that this site is a godsend when youre worred about GERD and the feedback from everyone really hels a lot. Thanks everyone!


----------

